# Well check valve problem, well question



## maxalex (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

A have a very noisy check valve on the line coming out of my well right before the blue water tank (see picture - whole_thing). 

It is sending VERY annoying clicking noise throughout the house when the well pump is on. I want to replace it and have a few questions:

1. I bought a check valve a Lowe's (American valve M31SL - new valve) the original one is Flomatic (see pics - old valve). Is it OK to replace the original with the one I got if not what valve should I get?

2. I was able to unscrew the the valve off the main assembly but I could not get it off of the black pipe. Not sure what kind that pipe is... should I just cut it and replace? The valve rotates in the black pipe but I could not get it off. Any thoughts?

3. My well pump turns on when pressure is up to about 3.5 and turns off at 3. I thought it should be 5 and 3. Should I do something about it? Is there an easy way to make the adjustment?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> 2. I was able to unscrew the the valve off the main assembly but I could not get it off of the black pipe. Not sure what kind that pipe is... should I just cut it and replace? The valve rotates in the black pipe but I could not get it off. Any thoughts?


Ayuh,... Use 2 pipewrenches,... 1 to hold the fitting,+ 1 to turn the valve...

The hi,+ low pressure is changed by turning the screws or nuts inside that little grey box...
If you don't like what your getting, Change it...
Otherwise, leave it alone...


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

take a torch and heat the plastic waterline the fitting should just pull out. Inside the lid of the press switch should be a diagram to adjust high and low press cuts, turn the power off. as for the part you have couldnt say good or bad


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

After you get it out don't replace it. There is a check valve at the pump. Running double checks is a bad idea.


----------



## maxalex (Mar 13, 2010)

NHMaster said:


> After you get it out don't replace it. There is a check valve at the pump. Running double checks is a bad idea.


Are you sure? Do all pumps have check valves? My pump is about 10 years old...


----------



## user69544 (Dec 31, 2009)

maxalex said:


> Are you sure? Do all pumps have check valves? My pump is about 10 years old...


Is it in the well?? If so, it does have a check.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

maxalex said:


> Are you sure? Do all pumps have check valves? My pump is about 10 years old...


It SHOULD have some sort of check valve. Submersible pumps usually have internal checks. If it failed, perhaps thats why they put a check on the line by the tank. If it's a jet pump then the line in the well should have a foot valve on it. If it failed then thats possibly why the line has a check on it. Either that or someone put two for some unknown reason.

I'd try it without and see if your system holds pressure. If not, then you have one of the other two situations.


----------



## chanlesa (Feb 23, 2015)

I am 76 and I have agreed with that quote for quite some time now.


----------

